

Wikileaks cables now available for purchase at Amazon - mhlakhani
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004EEOLIU?ie=UTF8&ref_=sr_1_2&s=books&qid=1291847557&sr=8-2&linkCode=shr&camp=3194&creative=21330&tag=matstmeuk-21
I really don't have any appropriate comments for this.
======
qtrng
Of course, The Pedophile's Guide to Love and Pleasure is far too offensive to
be sold on Amazon.

------
faragon
Cynical.

~~~
jonhendry
I wouldn't assume Amazon is even aware it's on sale. Someone just submitted it
through Amazon's self-publishing system, it looks like.

Probably anyone could do the same, and offer it for $0.00.

